# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  AOC đồng hành cùng "Hành Tinh Khỉ" với 3 màn hình mới ra mắt

## phatthu

sau những thành công trong việc hợp tác giới thiệu các bộ phim trước đây như x-men first class, the wolverine, ice age 4, alvin and the chipmunks 3, hãng màn hình đến từ đài loan aoc một lần nữa đồng hành cùng twentieth century fox trong bộ phim dawn of the planet of the apes (sự khởi đầu của hành tinh khỉ). đi cùng sự kiện này, aoc trình làng 3 sản phẩm màn hình mới khẳng định tính sáng tạo trong công nghệ hình ảnh và sự đột phá trong tính năng hướng đến người dùng.​ 

​*aoc u2868pqu - độ phân giải gấp 4 lần chuẩn full hd*

nếu như trước đây, bạn đã khá hài lòng khi thưởng thức các bộ phim với chuẩn full hd độ nét cao thì với aoc u2868pqu bạn sẽ vô cùng ngạc nhiên bởi màn hình cung cấp độ phân giải gấp 4 lần như thế 3840 x 2160 (hay 4k2k). với mật độ điểm ảnh cực cao trên màn hình rộng 28”, màn hình hiển thị hình ảnh rõ nét đến từng chi tiết. màu sắc chính xác gần như tuyệt đối nhờ công nghệ tái tạo hình ảnh 10-bit deep color rgb.

​với nhiều cổng kết nối như displayport, hdmi và dvi, màn hình này cho phép bạn xem nhiều hình ảnh cùng 1 lúc (picture-in-picture và picture-by-picture). ví dụ như xem một đoạn video từ một thiết bị đa phương tiện với kết nối hdmi trên một phần của màn hình, trong khi trình duyệt internet từ một máy tính với kết nối display port trên phần còn lại của màn hình.

với những tính năng độc đáo của mình, aoc u2868pqu được các chuyên gia thiết kế đồ họa đánh giá cao và sử dụng trong lĩnh vực chỉnh sửa hình ảnh chuyên dụng.

*aoc g2460pqu – màn hình dành cho game thủ chuyên nghiệp*

g2460pqu là màn hình 24" cao cấp của aoc được thiết kế dành riêng cho game. với thời gian đáp ứng cực nhanh chỉ 1ms và tần số quét 144hz, aoc mang đến một màn hình mà mọi game thủ đều muốn sở hữu. yếu tố tốc độ cực kỳ quan trọng khi thi đấu, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến kết quả trận đấu nhất là đối với các game thể thao điện tử như fifa online, dota 2, cs:go, liên minh huyền thoại…


​khi thi đấu thủ chuyên nghiệp, mỗi game thủ thường mang theo 1 bộ gaming gear chuyện dụng, thấu hiểu được nhu cầu này aoc đã trang bị 4 cổng usb 2.0 để sẵn sàng kết nối. đặc biệt với chân đế có thể tùy chỉnh theo 4 hướng, g2460p cho phép người dùng thay đổi độ cao màn hình 130mm và xoay phải trái và nghiêng 90°. với cải cách đột phá trong thiết kế và cấu hình, g2460pqu sẽ mang lại cảm giác cực kỳ thoải mái cho các game thủ. màn hình này hiện đã được bán tại việtnam với giá khoảng 6,9 triệu đồng.


*aoc i2473pwy – kết nối không dây với smartphone, tablet*

điểm ấn tượng nhất của màn hình aoc i2473pwy là khả năng kết nối không dây với các thiết bị di động thông qua tính năng miracast. công nghệ này được xây dựng dựa trên giao thức wi-fi direct được phổ biến trên các smartphone, tablet hiện nay cho phép các thiết bị kết nối với nhau qua sóng wifi mà không cần bất kỳ thiết bị trung gian nào khác.


​điểm tiếp theo phải kể đến ở aoc i2473pwy là việc hãng đã hợp tác với hãng loa onkyo danh tiếng của nhật để tích hợp ngay trên sản phẩm, biến màn hình thành một trung tâm giải trí chất lượng cao với công suất 7w được gắn ở phần chân đế. âm thanh phát ra từ loa onkyo có sự tinh tế đến từng nốt nhạc dù đang ở chế độ volume nào. người dùng có thể nghe rõ từng âm thanh của từng loại nhạc cụ khác nhau hài hòa trong cùng một bản nhạc như thể bạn đang ngồi giữa rạp hát opera thưởng thức những bản nhạc giao hưởng nổi tiếng. bạn sẽ không tìm thấy sự trải nghiệm âm thanh tuyệt vời mà aoc mang lại ở các thương hiệu màn hình khác. sản phẩm được phân phối chính hãng với giá 5,8 triệu đồng.

để đồng hành cùng sự kiện công chiếu bộ phim “dawn of the planet of the apes”, aoc triển khai khuyến mãi cho người tiêu dùng khi mua các sản phẩm nằm trong chương trình sẽ được nhận 1 cặp vé xem phim cgv trị giá 200.000đ. chương trình kéo dài đến hết 31/07/2014 (số lượng có hạn), áp dụng cho màn hình aoc 21.5” trở lên thuộc series 60id, 61id, 67id, 69id, 57id, 73id.

thông tin chi tiết liên hệ các cửa hàng bán lẻ được aoc chỉ định trên toàn quốc :
- miền bắc : trần anh, phúc anh, hnc, an phát, mediamart.
- miền trung: phi long, phương tùng.
- miềnnam : hoàn long, phong vũ, tpt.

----------


## thienan

*trả lời: aoc đồng hành cùng "hành tinh khỉ" với 3 màn hình mới ra mắt*

3 màn hình đều khá ấn tượng, phim thì hay!!! tuyệt vời

----------


## lamgiaseo

*trả lời: aoc đồng hành cùng "hành tinh khỉ" với 3 màn hình mới ra mắt*

loa ngon thế, kèm theo màn hình mà nhìn chất phải biết

----------


## Tuanvuong

*trả lời: aoc đồng hành cùng "hành tinh khỉ" với 3 màn hình mới ra mắt*

*sao ở bài viết này  thì aoc i2473pwy để giá 5tr, còn ở đây thì lại 5.8tr là sao??*

----------


## Hai

*trả lời: aoc đồng hành cùng "hành tinh khỉ" với 3 màn hình mới ra mắt*

cho xin cái thông số *aoc g2460pqu*

----------

